#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Waar moet ik mijn topic plaatsen?

## whmeeske

Aan de moderator(s) en andere lezers,
Ik heb een vraag betreffende een probleem met een vaste geluidsinstallatie in een kerkzaal.
In welk gedeelte van het forum kan ik het topic met deze vraag plaatsen?
Alvast bedankt voor de reactie!

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik denk zelf in de Live Forum.

En voortaan gewoon plaatsen in het forum waar je denkt dat het hoort, en mocht je het mis hebben, kan een modje hem altijd verplaatsen.

----------

